# how do you deal with intimidating professors?



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

What do you do when you have to take a class with a professor who is known to be, well, mean and scary? I'll be taking a class with one who is notorious for being harsh to students. With my SA and fear of this professor, I'm afraid I really won't be able to answer questions in class if he asks any. . .

Oh, and just for fun: who's the most intimidating professor you've ever had? Any funny/scary stories?


----------



## annie1000 (Jul 26, 2007)

I usually just don't ask any questions in class for fear of them being condescending (which happens a lot especially with Science people). If you have any questions u can always email the professor and its much less scary. If he asks u a question in class, try to answer it or just don't say anything and he will move on to someone else to avoid "dead air"
I remember having to go to one biology prof's office hours to pick up one of my tests (in a class I wasnt doing well in) and she said "and you are?" which I thought was really rude and then decided to look up my grade and question me about why I was doing poorly. God that woman was a B.


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

annie1000 said:


> I usually just don't ask any questions in class for fear of them being condescending (which happens a lot especially with Science people). If you have any questions u can always email the professor and its much less scary.


He's known to respond to students' emails with "I don't have time for email" :um

Thanks for your response, though.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i try to not look at the teacher as a way of dealing with them or i take meds of course.

i had a teacher last semester who picked on me and paid too much attention to me. he would make eye contact and look towards my direction A LOT. the first week, he singled me out in front of 40+ students saying, "some students have problems in their life and like to hide so people don't notice them, isn't that right <insert my name>" he would also make observational comments to me all the time and made me so uncomfortable, like "take your time with that, i dont want you to have the left out child syndrome." or something like that. he'd say "oh, you are a smart person, blah blah" sometimes, but i wish he wouldve left me alone. i always came home feeling like crap after his class. i HAD to take that class too, so i couldn't just drop it. i just had to put up with it.


----------



## HumiliatedGuy (Jan 13, 2008)

winduptoy said:


> He's known to respond to students' emails with "I don't have time for email"


Well at least he actually responds at all.


----------



## techguy01 (Oct 23, 2007)

Get to class early, and be prepared. That way they have nothing to "call you out" for. Yesterday I didn't have my student ID for a test, and a very awkward situation ensued. I was made an example of what not to do, quite embarrassing. So I guess I learned my lesson to be prepared.


----------



## Marty p (Oct 11, 2014)

My art instructor is mean and border line abusive to me. I called him on the last day to drop the coarse and he was very kind and encouraged me to stay in the class, reassuring me I would do fine. Although I got an A on my first project, he belittles me in front of the class, which in turn has caused a barrier for me to form any type of friendships with my class mates, and therefore I have no resources for advice. One instance in particular really made me mad. We had a mandatory fire drill, after the, "all clear" was called the entire student body was trying to reenter the building. I saw my class mates ahead of me. By the time I got back to class, which couldn't have been more than a minute or two, he had already resumed lecture and was doing a demonstration. I asked him a question and he said because I was not present, I would have to ask a class mate. I would completely understand if I was late to the beginning of the class, but it was a mandatory fire drill. Another instance when I asked him why about something he said because I said so. Isn't that how a parent talks to their five-year-old? I looked him up on Rate My Professor and many students commented on these same types of condescending behaviors. I also viewed his twitter page and he talks about students coming to his office high, or being stupid. I have begun documenting these incidents and if things continue to escalate I plan to file a grievance with the Dean. Unfortunately the first step requires that I meet with the offending party and I can just picture how that will go.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I just drop their class. I don't need to waste my time / struggle / learn nothing because they are bad / arrogant. One of the most important elements in learning is enjoying.


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

Marlon said:


> I just drop their class. I don't need to waste my time / struggle / learn nothing because they are bad / arrogant. One of the most important elements in learning is enjoying.


yeah, that!


----------

